# brake pads for DA 7700 -which 1 is better



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

time to replace pads on my Dura -Ace 7700 calipers ,which pads work better,I read some like the Kool Stops?


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Salmon Kool Stops are much better than Shimano pads.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

aren't they for wet conditions ,I got a set of the blacks off ebay last nite


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

vette said:


> aren't they for wet conditions ,I got a set of the blacks off ebay last nite


Black or salmon Kool Stop pads are better than the Shimano pads. You can also get Kool Stops in a 'dual' compound; half black, half salmon.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

swissstop hands down


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have yet to find pads that are better than the pads that Kool Stop offers- especially the Salmon. They put Shimano pads to shame- especially in wet weather.


----------

